# Annamaet



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Might be a dumb question, but uh... how do you pronounce Annamaet?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Anna-may

It's named after his mother I believe lol.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

What about the t? lol!

Robert Downeys mother was Anna Mae.

I pronounce it Anna Mate, could be wrong though!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol I pronounce it Anna met...I'm sure that's incorrect.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

NewfieAussie said:


> What about the t? lol!
> 
> Robert Downeys mother was Anna Mae.
> 
> I pronounce it Anna Mate, could be wrong though!


I think the t is silent lol. 

I will email Kit right now and ask


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, Dr. Tim says it's Anna-mate LOL.

I emailed, so we'll see what they say, but I think Dr. Tim is a pretty good source


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Lol I pronounce it Anna met...I'm sure that's incorrect.


Thar's how I always did! lol


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> Okay, Dr. Tim says it's Anna-mate LOL.
> 
> I emailed, so we'll see what they say, but I think Dr. Tim is a pretty good source


Good to know, ha, thanks!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

There is an article about the Annamaet owner, Robert Downey, in the Baltimore Sun (Dec. 3, 2000). Here is his explanation of how you pronounce the word and why:

_The Downeys breed and train the dogs and, to service man's best friend even further, own a natural-pet-food company, Annamaet. Named after Downey's mother, it is pronounced like the verb animate - because, Downey says, that's what it does to his dogs._


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> There is an article about the Annamaet owner, Robert Downey, in the Baltimore Sun (Dec. 3, 2000). Here is his explanation of how you pronounce the word and why:
> 
> _The Downeys breed and train the dogs and, to service man's best friend even further, own a natural-pet-food company, Annamaet. Named after Downey's mother, it is pronounced like the verb animate - because, Downey says, that's what it does to his dogs._


Thank you! I had the same question in the past too!


----------

